# Scotts Classic Drop Spreader Settings



## swimm397 (Dec 27, 2018)

Feel free to add your own calculated settings.

Don't know how many people use the Scotts Classic Drop Spreader, but I figured I would share my calculations on products that do not have spreader settings on the bag. All calculations were based off a calibrated setting of 8. These are good numbers to work around. Test your spreader, as it may be different.

Ewing 10-20-10 with Bio Char - 10lb of product/1000 - Setting: 10.5
Martin DISPER-SUL PASTILLE (Sulfur) - 5lb/1000 - Setting: 8
Carbon-X - 1lb N/1000 - Setting: 5.5

So the Carbon-x and Ewing fertilizers are much bigger granular sizes than Scotts products. Ran into some issues when I was dropping the Ewing with the fertilizer getting trapped between the swinging arm and the basket, causing more to fall then what was supposed to. Might be a good idea to use a smaller setting and do multiple passes.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

You fertilize with a drop spreader? And it doesn't end up looking like this?


----------



## swimm397 (Dec 27, 2018)

This past season was the first time i used one, and I did not have any issues. We will see how this year goes. You do have to pay close attention any make sure you are overlapping properly.


----------



## Terrakion (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice job! I do love it when people share their experience and calculations. I'm waiting for my Scotts spreader and reading a lot of info about fertilizing, seeds, etc (not less than when I was choosing the right unit). I'm scared a bit to be in the same situation as was mentioned above so I hope your calculations will help me to avoid it.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

When I used mine I made the effort to go in two directions. Only problem I found was I wasn't dropping the same volume per 1k everytime. It could have been that the setting was too low. A little more testing and I'm sure you can find the sweet spot. Also helps to apply after a mow so you can kind of gauge with your wheel marks.


----------

